# Sleep aids



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

It's half 1 in the morning. I've been laid in my bed for 2 hours now and I'm at work at 7. Not happy is an understatement.

This is is happening more often than not. Some nights I'm out dead to the world. Other nights im wide awake or tossing around all night.

So who clued up on sleep aid. Herbal, medicinal whatever? Just as long as they work!

And don't make you groggy the next morning! That's a must.

Cheers


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

ZMA is a no go aswel. Just makes me edgy all night.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Melatonin will more than likely work for you, right now just try some warm milk.... After you rub one out :thumb:


----------



## hongman (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm in the same boat mate, waiting for my melatonin to arrive!


----------



## mccaff1967 (Jun 15, 2011)

hongman said:


> I'm in the same boat mate, waiting for my melatonin to arrive!


It is murder trying to get to sleep on a boat


----------



## hongman (Sep 26, 2012)

That took me an embarrassing amount of time to get it haha


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

Turns out I fell asleep straight after I wrote that! Right melatonin. I'll check it out. Cheers lads.


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

Any legit sites to get the stuff?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Try some of the cheap first generation anti-histamines - they *do* cause drowsiness and work a treat for a good night's sleep.

Piriton is a good one....

http://www.expresschemist.co.uk/piriton.html


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Melatonin, really rate the stuff. I had trouble sleeping for over a year, but since using melatonin sleep has improved considerably, love the stuff!

Here's a link to Ebay where I got mine from

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1311.R1.TR11.TRC2.A0.H0.Xmelatonin&_nkw=melatonin&_sacat=0


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

Keeks said:


> Melatonin, really rate the stuff. I had trouble sleeping for over a year, but since using melatonin sleep has improved considerably, love the stuff!
> 
> Here's a link to Ebay where I got mine from
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1311.R1.TR11.TRC2.A0.H0.Xmelatonin&_nkw=melatonin&_sacat=0


Belting thank you


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Night Nurse. Knocks you out cold.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

This thread wasn't what I thought it was going to be.

But I suppose getting aids in your sleep is quite rare. Silly me.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I use diphenhydramine sometimes

Melatonin does nothing for me :confused1:


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

The easiest and best thing I use (simply because it's so accessible on the high street) - go to any pharmacy or boots/superdrug (it's only behind the counter though) - the Nytol 1-a-night. It's not herbal - it works. But use with caution - don't use long-term otherwise you can risk getting hooked.

Also, if you happen to shop in Asda, if you go to their pharmacy counter and ask for the Asda own-brand, they sell exactly the same thing for about half the price.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Record a cricket match & watch that. Put you to sleep in minutes.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Record a cricket match & watch that. Put you to sleep in minutes.


Golf works equally as good.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Read a book. That ruins me when I'm working nights!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

kristina said:


> The easiest and best thing I use (simply because it's so accessible on the high street) - go to any pharmacy or boots/superdrug (it's only behind the counter though) - the Nytol 1-a-night. It's not herbal - it works. But use with caution - don't use long-term otherwise you can risk getting hooked.
> 
> Also, if you happen to shop in Asda, if you go to their pharmacy counter and ask for the Asda own-brand, they sell exactly the same thing for about half the price.


Or get these and they are about 5000% cheaper than the asda ones http://www.costco.com/Kirkland-Signature%E2%84%A2-Allergy-Medicine-25-mg.,-600-MINITABS.product.100017015.html


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

G-man99 said:


> Or get these and they are about 5000% cheaper than the asda ones http://www.costco.com/Kirkland-Signature%E2%84%A2-Allergy-Medicine-25-mg.,-600-MINITABS.product.100017015.html


Oh my god. GOOD KNOWLEDGE! :thumb:


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

have you tried any supplements like Dorian Yates GHBlast? I was really surprised at this product, infact its one of the best supplements ive ever bought in decade plus of training and trying things. 1x scoop pre bed and 10mins later i can feel my eyes shutting. Really puts me into a deeper sleep with well weird dreams. Even the missus uses it if shes got a lot on her mind and cant switch off.

out of stock, bummer, but looks like this;

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/dorian-yates-ghblast-280g


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

kristina said:


> Oh my god. GOOD KNOWLEDGE! :thumb:


Can also be used as an alternative to ketotifen when running clen


----------



## gcortese (Jan 12, 2013)

100% serious on this dude. Try some Redbush Tea, that **** gives me a goods night sleep every single time


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

in the dorian yates mix this is what will make you sleepy - you can get it on its own >* Phenibut*

in the nytol mix this is the chemical (antihistamine) that makes you sleepy, it can be found in many products >*Diphenhydramine*


----------



## joshryan (Mar 24, 2016)

Zolpidem (originally marketed as Ambien and available worldwide under many brand names) is a prescription medication used for the treatment of insomnia .


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

seandog69 said:


> Melatonin will more than likely work for you, right now just try some warm milk.... After you rub one out :thumb:


 by the looks of your AVI it looks like your ready to rub warm milk out


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

If it's a recurring issue I would advise you to visit your doctor, I get melatonin on prescription after complaining about poor sleep.

There are also supplements available over the counter in the USA that are awesome for helping sleep. Not legal to sell here but ok to import for personal use.


----------

